# White Bubbles On My FireMouth???



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

There are White bubbles on my Firemouth Cichlid i dont think its Ick but it could be...

Does anyone have any other ideas??


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Do they look like grains of salt or blisters ,or cotton can you put up a pic.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like a fungus problem. Treat it with primafix.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Alright here are some pics ...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Its pretty hard to tell from thre pics I would treat for a fungus too.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

how big is it? They seem too big to be Ich, but depends on how small it is...I suppose.


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

..
He died 2 days ago..

and so did the female ...

Had em for about a month weird all my other fish are fine ...

Oh well..

Maybe i can get some blue acaras Now..

I dont want to take a chance on firmouths again..


Even tho they are awesome FISH!!


----------

